# Found a good one while dove hunting, what is it?



## PappyHoel (Sep 4, 2017)

What type and how old?  It's one of the better ones I've found.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 5, 2017)

Knowing how big it is would help. Offhand, it kind of looks like a Woodland-era point with a broken stem. It also has an impact fracture on the tip. It looks to be made from a really nice piece of chalcedony.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 5, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Knowing how big it is would help. Offhand, it kind of looks like a Woodland-era point with a broken stem. It also has an impact fracture on the tip. It looks to be made from a really nice piece of chalcedony.



It's a little bit bigger than a quarter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2017)

That is a some nice material.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 22, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a some nice material.



The cool thing that hillbilly mentioned, you can see the impact chip and the rings around the stem that broke.  Someone fired it at something about 1500 years ago.  hunting same land I am


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2017)

I love to find projectile points with impact fractures. They tell a story that even a perfect one can`t tell.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 22, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to find projectile points with impact fractures. They tell a story that even a perfect one can`t tell.



That's the fun part , daydreaming about what happened


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a some nice material.



I've got a couple-three original points made from it-mostly old stuff like Palmers and Lecroy age stuff. I find a chunk of it every now and then in the river below the house. I don't know if occurs naturally here, or was carried in by people a long time ago. It sure knaps nice, though.


----------

